# stat test modifier



## meganpoelzer (Oct 8, 2008)

We are having a problem with Optimum Choice denying our CLIA waived lab tests for not using appropriate laboratory (labcorp or equivalent). Our UHC rep said we should append modifier to show we are ordering STAT tests.

We mainly bill for urine dips and quick strep tests to determine if there is an infection warranting antibiotics. Would ET (emergency services) be appropriate or anybody have any other ideas?

Thanks so much,

Megan Barber, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you think they're looking for S3600?


----------



## meganpoelzer (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think S3600 would necessarily be appropriate mainly because we are not just a stat lab charge, we are doing it in the office.

THanks for the input!

Megan


----------



## meganpoelzer (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry...meant to say we are not just ORDERING a stat lab test, we are doing it in the office that day.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 8, 2008)

Makes sense...I looked at all the modifiers and ET seems to be the better fit.  Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## meganpoelzer (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks again!


----------

